# signs of stress???



## kevinoh33 (Jan 1, 2008)

I have a male betta fish and i have no clue wen he is stressed. :evil: Can u guys tell me some signs of stress?


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Changes in normal behaviour can be a good indicator of stress. 

For example, if the fish is not eating or perhaps hiding a lot when normally he would be at the front of the tank.


----------

